# 91 Maxima - Loud noise when pushing the gas pedal.



## 91Maxima (Feb 15, 2008)

She starts up well but when I give her some gas, she makes this loud vibrating noise...almost like a motorcycle. I already have to have the cooling system "burped"...anyone know how much this might run me? I know you're like "I don't know exactly what's wrong so how could I tell you that?" but I just need a rough idea of what's wrong. Thanks.


----------

